# Pictures needed for campaign please?



## Nerys

looking at the new EPS.. and working out some images to use regarding it

can anyone provide pics of any of the following:

pics need to be ones that we can use, i.e. not ones poached of others sites, UNLESS you get permission for us to use them. if it was just a case of nicking pics offa google i could do that, but we'd like some decently posed originals please! or free images to use on websites.

(ta ssthisto for the list)

thanks guys

*TESTUDINATA*
*Testudinidae*
Testudo graeca - Mediterranean Spur-Thighed and Greek Tortoises
Testudo hermanni - Hermann's Tortoise
Testudo marginata - Marginated Tortoise
*Cheloniidae*
Caretta caretta - Loggerhead Sea Turtle
Chelonia mydas - Green Turtle
Lepidochelys kempii - Kemp's Ridley Sea Turtle
Eretmochelys imbricata - Hawksbill Turtle
*Dermochelyidae*
Dermochelys coriacea - Leatherback Turtle
*Emydidae*
Emys orbicularis - European Pond Turtle
Mauremys caspica - Caspian Pond Turtle
Mauremys leprosa - Mediterranean Pond Turtle

*SAURIA*
*Lacertidae*
Algyroides fitzingeri - Pygmy Algyroides
Algyroides marchi - Spanish Algyroides
Algyroides moreoticus - Greek Algyroides
Algyroides nigropunctatus - Dalmatian Algyroides
Gallotia atlantica - Canary Island Lizard
Gallotia galloti - Tenerife Lizard
Gallotia galloti insulanagae - Anaga Lizard
Gallotia simonyi - El Hierro Giant Lizard
Gallotia stehlini - Canary Island Lizard
Lacerta agilis - Sand Lizard (all subspecies)
Lacerta bedriagae - Bedriaga's Rock Lizard 
Lacerta bonnali (Lacerta monticola) - Pyrenean Rock Lizard
Lacerta monticola - Iberian Rock Lizard
Lacerta danfordi - Danford's Lizard
Lacerta dugesi - 
Lacerta graeca - Greek Rock Lizard
Lacerta horvathi - Horvath's Rock Lizard
Lacerta schreiberi - Iberian Emerald Lizard
Lacerta trilineata - Balkan Emerald Lizard
Lacerta viridis - European Green Lizard
Lacerta vivipara pannonica - Viviparous (common) Lizard 
Ophisops elegans - Snake-Eyed Lizard
Podarcis erhardii - Erhard's wall lizard
Podarcis filfolensis - Maltese Wall Lizard
Podarcis hispanica atrata 
Podarcis lilfordi - Balearic Lizard
Podarcis melisellensis - Dalmatian Wall Lizard
Podarcis milensis - Milos Wall Lizard
Podarcis muralis - Common Wall Lizard
Podarcis peloponnesiaca - Peloponnese Wall Lizard
Podarcis pityusensis - Ibiza Wall Lizard
Podarcis sicula - Italian Wall Lizard
Podarcis taurica - Balkan Wall Lizard
Podarcis tiliguerta - Tyrrhenian Wall Lizard
Podarcis wagleriana - Sicilian Wall Lizard
*Scincidae*
Ablepharus kitaibelli
Chalcides bedriagai - Bedriaga's Skink
Chalcides ocellatus - Eyed Skink
Chalcides sexlineatus - Gran Canaria Skink
Chalcides simonyi (Chalcides occidentalis) - Eastern Canary Skink
Chalcides viridianus 
Ophiomorus punctatissimus 
*Gekkonidae*
Cyrtopodion kotschyi - Kotschy's Gecko
Phyllodactylus europaeus - Leaf-Fingered Gecko
Tarentola angustimentalis - East Canary Gecko
Tarentola boettgeri - Gran Canaria Gecko
Tarentola delalandii - Tenerife Gecko
Tarentola gomerensis - La Gomera Gecko
*Agamidae*
Agama (Laudakia) stellio stellio - Starred Agama
*Chamaeleontidae*
Chamaeleo chamaeleon - Mediterranean Chameleon
*Anguidae*
Ophisaurus apodus - Sheltopusik / Giant European Glass Lizard

*OPHIDIA*
*Colubridae*
Coluber caspius - Large Whip Snake
Coluber cypriensis - Cyprus Whip Snake
Coluber hippocrepis - Horseshoe Whip Snake
Coluber jugularis - Black Whip Snake
Coluber laurenti
Coluber najadum - Dahl's Whip Snake
Coluber nummifer - Coin Marked Snake
Coluber viridiflavus - Western Whip Snake
Coronella austriaca - Smooth Snake
Eirenis modesta - Dwarf Snake
Elaphe longissima - Aesculapian Snake
Elaphe quatuorlineata - Four-Lined Snake
Elaphe situla - Leopard Rat Snake
Natrix natrix cetti - Grass Snake
Natrix natrix corsa - Grass Snake
Natrix natrix cypriaca - Grass Snake
Natrix tessellata - Dice Snake
Telescopus falax - European Cat Snake
*Viperidae*
Vipera ammodytes - Nose-Horned Viper
Macrovipera schweizeri (Vipera lebetina schweizeri) - Milos Viper
Vipera seoanni (except Spanish populations) - Seoane's Viper
Vipera ursinii - Meadow Viper 
Vipera xanthina - Ottoman Viper
*Boidae*
Eryx jaculus - Sand Boa


----------



## Nerys

for example..










N


----------



## freekygeeky

f i had one of those reotiles i woudl do it! good luck!


----------



## LeeH

much apoligises for the big ape hand  but welcome to use it if you like  (Laudakia stellio vulgaris male i used to keep)








an hermanns i used to keep


----------



## shiva&kaa123

I think *o* might have a nose-horned viper but not sure...
Ben


----------



## Xiorell

I assume we're looking for "cute" poses hmm?


----------



## Nerys

can be whatever really... what i would really like is one of every animal, as an inch high image, then i can paste them all into one image and write something like this over the front of them..

*MURDERED because of the European Protected Species Act

**or something like that...*
heres another..










N


----------



## Xiorell

Ok cool.
How about, "Hands off our reptiles, or Xiorell will f*** you up" ??

quite catchy I think.


Will post a few of my wee critters later when I am home.


----------



## Athravan

This is a spur thighed tortoise Testudo graeca that was handed in to my shop. Turned out to be an adult female I believe, who had been illegally brought into the country as an adult most likely. She was handed over to the tortoise trust who rehomed her via their homing policy.










I also currently have 2 marginated tortoises and can take pics of them tomorrow... although they already need all the paperwork anyway so I'm not sure if this new bill will affect the tortosies on it at all?


----------



## Nerys

lol, only of much use, if you are built like the brick proberbial.. otherwise i know of EU ratsnakes who would do more damage!

N



Xiorell said:


> Ok cool.
> How about, "Hands off our reptiles, or Xiorell will f*** you up" ??
> 
> quite catchy I think.
> 
> 
> Will post a few of my wee critters later when I am home.


----------



## Xiorell

I box for a second income. Housemate does alot of martial arts, gotta be loads of people on here that do such things aswell, lets gang up on them. With our snakes 

.... I think my plans for world domination just took a new direction.


----------



## Nerys

there's an idea.. you know those offically sanctioned celeb boxing matches they have? 

well how about one with you and the guy who heads up PETA.. i'd pay to watch it!

anyway more pics in a sec..


----------



## Xiorell

PETA guy Vs. retic (In apollo creeds shorts) ?


----------



## Nerys

N


----------



## Xiorell

What would be good,
Finalize some of these banners, put them on a website as postcard sizes, 6x4 kinda size, then people with reptiles who care about this can save them, print them or in some cases have them printed propper (I could find ways to get that cost paid for by work for example), then dish them out.
Similar to what I do when I am advertising a gig, have mates spend a while putting them in places people WILL see or hand them around and stuff.


----------



## kolo

Those are great! Yea a banner size would be good so people could put them on their websites, I would.


----------



## Nerys

Mmm yus, good idea... tbh the text on the ones i do is pants as i only use MS paint to do it in, i just think up the ideas.. I'll get someone onto doing a better text version sometime (when she comes back online!!)

N




Xiorell said:


> What would be good,
> Finalize some of these banners, put them on a website as postcard sizes, 6x4 kinda size, then people with reptiles who care about this can save them, print them or in some cases have them printed propper (I could find ways to get that cost paid for by work for example), then dish them out.
> Similar to what I do when I am advertising a gig, have mates spend a while putting them in places people WILL see or hand them around and stuff.


----------



## Xiorell

I'm sure there's plenty of people that do it on a more professional level, but I'll spend some time making some for you if it helps


----------



## Nerys

yeah that would be great, they need to be EU species who are on that list, and they need to be photos that are not someone elses without asking permission.

this is Ally's pic.. 










this one comes from steve..










and this one i took..










N


----------



## Xiorell

Well I'll PM you my email addy,
Send pics you wanna use (not hundreds at a time, just a few per mail) with any credits if needs must, and whatever slogan you was thinking of attaching to it and I'll mess about with them and what not. Also state any specs (Dimensions etc)
As said, I aint Pro or anything but I make all the advertising for my gigs 99% of the time so I got some hands on so to speak


----------



## freekygeeky

my beauitful happy!!!! crestied gecko, BRUCE, eating banana, which i mash up for him every night


----------



## Nerys

very nice pic 

but... for this one... i need the species on the list on the first page only!

thankfully cresties are not going to be affected by the EPS..

however, i might do another one on cresties at some point... after all they were saved from extinction by being kept in captivity..

N


----------



## mEOw

i have here what i believe to be a female common lizard and a male wall lizard that i can get piccies of if it will help (not 100% sure thats what they are though) and i have some old piccies of male common lizards aswell that i had in as rescues but they arent really "cute" pics..


----------



## freekygeeky

sorry  oh well good luck!!


Nerys said:


> very nice pic
> 
> but... for this one... i need the species on the list on the first page only!
> 
> thankfully cresties are not going to be affected by the EPS..
> 
> however, i might do another one on cresties at some point... after all they were saved from extinction by being kept in captivity..
> 
> N


----------



## mEOw

this is i believe a wall lizard (aparently someone caught it in wales and was keeping it as a pet.. but who knows.... all i know is it refuses to eat anything but small crix)


----------



## mEOw

forgot about this piccie, a grass snake we rescued from someones cat! such gorgeous little snakes, wish we were allowed to keep them still


----------



## mEOw

both the lil lizards together.. as i said, not sure what they are.. just ended up here after someone decided they wernt keeping them any longer :/


----------



## mEOw

sorry they arent that great but hope they are of some use anyway..  cant find the pics of the male commons we had here now but they are probably around somewhere, and if not no doubt the cats will drag another in sometime and i can get some piccies then for you  
Owen


----------



## Nerys

ta hon 

will get something done with those 

how about this one too?










N


----------



## mEOw

if you want any more piccies of the lizards i can try and get some.. they dont tend to stay still for long though..lol.. 
Owen


----------



## mEOw

also if theres anything else i can do just let me know  
Owen


----------



## Ssthisto

How about this one, Nerys?










If Chumley cooperates, I'll try to get a better photo of him.


----------



## mEOw

Ssthisto said:


> How about this one, Nerys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Chumley cooperates, I'll try to get a better photo of him.


WOW!! 
This is the problem with the EPS! They put a lot of my favorite species on it!!  Never even seen one of these but its stunning!


----------



## Ssthisto

And with the way things are going... nobody'll ever see 'em.










Incidentally, these photos were taken after he'd been to the vet to see about a bite wound on his tail - from Tananda, our 0.1. Yeah, we'd hoped to breed them in captivity.


----------



## mEOw

the problem is... for a lot of the species it would be a GOOD thing for them to be bred in captivity... just really winds me up how supid some people can be! 
Owen


----------



## Paul Chase

Will these help, some of my hermans



















can get more if you wish, got loads of old pics on discs some where


----------



## Ssthisto

Out of curiosity, Nerys...

One of the mammal species on the EPS is "_Felis sylvestris_" - and there is no mention of any subspecies exemptions, which means that all subspecies are covered.

Are they aware that this includes _Felis sylvestris catus_ - the domestic cat?

Does this mean it's illegal to capture, harm or disturb ferals - who were born or have lived in the wild and thus count as wild animals?


----------



## ratboy

Ssthisto said:


> And with the way things are going... nobody'll ever see 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, these photos were taken after he'd been to the vet to see about a bite wound on his tail - from Tananda, our 0.1. Yeah, we'd hoped to breed them in captivity.


Great line at the bottom hun  Will borrow that if I may ?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*PKL Campaign Launch*

I know Nerys has requested photos off you today, well we need them, and we need them now.

If you can not add text [like me] very well, we do have members of our team who can.

Thanks

Rory Matier
PKL


----------



## ratboy

scaled down version of my effort....


----------



## Fixx

Cannot help with photographs I am afraid. But a suggestion:

Would it be a good idea to stick the URL of a page explaining exactly what's going on? As soon as I get my printer working properly again I will print copies of some of these off and get them up in as many local petshops, regardless of whether they sell exotics or even animals for that matter. 

A lot of homes have internet access at the moment, but I think a lot of the UK's pet keepers don't use internet forums, unless they have a problem possibly, but I bet a fair amount of those non forum using pet keepers would go home and check the website out where they can find out more when they see some of the 'posters' posted here. Or supply the petshop with a condensed concise hand out they can gve to people who ask what the poster is all about.

I may even do a car window leafleting campaign, pity it's the end of the holiday season though. Living in a holidaying area we get visitors from all over the UK, may be a good way of spreading the message. 

We need to get this message to people off the internet and on the streets as well. Well written letters to your local papers may be another good way of making this public. Jack Jones may read it and think..."Oooh the old boy, John down the road has had a hermanns tortoise for years now, I wonder if he knows about this?", and pops down to tell him...and the word spreads.


----------



## Ally

Ooh, I'd stick a few in the car...


----------



## darkdan99

If a picture is found online, and has no copyright statement, can we use it. 

What form of permission do we need to use other peoples photos, is an e-mail giving permission good enough?


----------



## Ssthisto

darkdan99 said:


> If a picture is found online, and has no copyright statement, can we use it.
> 
> What form of permission do we need to use other peoples photos, is an e-mail giving permission good enough?


Any image online, whether or not it has a copyright mark on it or near it, is considered copyrighted unless it SPECIFICALLY states it is "in the public domain".

You'd need some form of written permission from the photographer or copyright holder in order to use them - I believe, last I checked, that an e-mail is suitable.


----------



## Fixx

darkdan99 said:


> If a picture is found online, and has no copyright statement, can we use it.
> 
> What form of permission do we need to use other peoples photos, is an e-mail giving permission good enough?


If you look for ones under the Creative Commons license, you may find some that you can use for any purpose. In general though you should seek the owners permission, even for derivative works...banners, signatures, etc. I am sure an email will be fine for a one off non profit usage.


----------



## wohic

Nerys said:


> N


 
might want to not use this one.
Eyed lizards are not covered by the EPSA.


----------



## feorag

I took these photographs down in Surrey at the weekend, you're welcome to use them if they are any good for you.

This grass snake had just swallowed a frog, sat in the sun for about 10 minutes or so and was just making his way off to cover.









Here he is swallowing it



















All the photographs have been cropped, but I still have the originals with more background in if you wanted it. I also have a few more of the same pair, which I watched for nearly an hour sunbathing and hunting.


----------



## ratboy

feorag said:


> I took these photographs down in Surrey at the weekend, you're welcome to use them if they are any good for you.


That last pic is superb  whereabouts in Surrey ?


----------



## Chris Newman

Brilliant chaps, brilliant, keep them coming. This is just what is needed to raise the issue of just how unfair the new EPS regs are. I will direct some of the authorities involved with this legislation so they can get an understanding of the issues that are being raised.


----------



## hogboy

Not quite sure which wall lizard this is, found it near naples
Your are more than welcome to use it :smile:


----------



## brittone05

I am happy to accept pics for this also - I can run them through photoshop and add any text Nerys/Rory/Chris would like to see. I will also pop a border on them and try to save them in a few different sizes - i.e sig banner size, flyer and poster sizes.

My email for this is [email protected]


----------



## Natrix

feorag said:


> I took these photographs down in Surrey at the weekend, you're welcome to use them if they are any good for you.
> 
> This grass snake had just swallowed a frog, sat in the sun for about 10 minutes or so and was just making his way off to cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is swallowing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the photographs have been cropped, but I still have the originals with more background in if you wanted it. I also have a few more of the same pair, which I watched for nearly an hour sunbathing and hunting.


But these are Natrix natrix, they are not on the list and can still be legally kept. Thankfully as I do keep and breed them and would have a nightmare trying to prove the origins of my lot. 

Natrix


----------



## mEOw

Natrix said:


> But these are Natrix natrix, they are not on the list and can still be legally kept. Thankfully as I do keep and breed them and would have a nightmare trying to prove the origins of my lot.
> 
> Natrix


so the uk grassie isnt on the list then? thats good to know


----------



## Nerys

so..

eyes are opening..

question:

did you not think we would notice?

did you not think we would care?

did you not think you would respond?

WTF did you think we would do? sit back and take it like gentlemen?

I don't 'fink so.. i don't fink so at all..

i will not stand by and let the EPS act potentially slaughter thousands of innocent animals without drawing it to the attention of EVERYONE (and i mean everyone) i can.. it is supposed to PROTECT the animal.. not be seen as an addition to animal aid's portfolio.

 CARTOON BEING RE-DRAWN

BUT SAYS... 

sorry mate, defra says it time to die

EPS - its not protecting me

Pro Keepers Lobby - We try not to take the Pee out of Passion 

Nerys.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*Passionate ... mmm..whatho*

I say Nerys, 

Rather near the point eh?

Take it like Gentleman?

Fair points raised l would say.

Honestly, why on earth did you not think the passionate keeper would be upset by this piece of legislation, seriously folks?

Do we mean so very little as a market niche?

Does all the work done by those that oppose mean nothing?

Do all these animals really and truly mean nothing, nothing at all?

I guess so, for to slaughter, murder, execute, kill, cull, exterminate all these species now potentially not able to verify parentage is not only sadistic, but totally inhumane.

Where are your answers?

Come on those that oppose, as much as you oppose us, do you seriously think that this is an acceptable end to so many animals lives?

Or do you agree, better off dead than in captivity?

I am not easily shocked, but this is shocking.

So a political cartoon of the day, l think is needed every day, and perhaps for every animal to be killed.

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby
Fight for their Rights!


----------



## Fixx

Nerys said:


> Nerys.


That's by a very well known cartoonist, could run into copyright issues with that one.


----------



## Nerys

rats... will have to get someone to re-draw it... 

thats the problem with google! lol..

can you edit yours to take it out of the quote?

N


----------



## Fixx

Nerys said:


> rats... will have to get someone to re-draw it...
> 
> thats the problem with google! lol..
> 
> can you edit yours to take it out of the quote?
> 
> N


Nah shouldn't be a problem on here, just wouldn't want to use it for a national campaign.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Hi Nery's, are you planning on having these turned into posters, if so, i may be able to get a good price for them.


----------



## LeeH

reading through it im a bit confused..would laudakia stellio(L.S.vulgaris) only cover starred or would it cover orange spotted(L.S.picea) and painted dragons(L.S.brachydactyla) as i know someone whos got both and just asking so they can get more information just so he can see if he needs to apply for a license as his adults are WC


----------



## Ssthisto

rankindude2 said:


> reading through it im a bit confused..would laudakia stellio(L.S.vulgaris) only cover starred or would it cover orange spotted(L.S.picea) and painted dragons(L.S.brachydactyla) as i know someone whos got both and just asking so they can get more information just so he can see if he needs to apply for a license as his adults are WC


By the look of it, it is any and all _Laudakia stellio_ (aka _Agama stellio_, aka _Stellio stellio_) subspecies that are covered.

Can your friend prove *where* they were WC or that they were caught before the Habitats directive came into law, back in 1994?


----------



## purejurrasic

To be honest, if they are WC then he wont get a licence for them, so its a little irrelevent if they they are included in the list or not, applying for the licence will not be sucsessfull.

There is no provision for animals obtained quite legally in the past.


----------



## LeeH

nice one..cheers Ssthisto and Purejurassic


----------



## Onissarle

purejurrasic said:


> To be honest, if they are WC then he wont get a licence for them, so its a little irrelevent if they they are included in the list or not, applying for the licence will not be sucsessfull.
> 
> There is no provision for animals obtained quite legally in the past.


They have accounted for it in _theory_ as stated in these quotes from Defra regarding the new EPS regulations...



> There will be period of three months after the Regulations come into force to allow people time to obtain licences. After that period it will be an offence to possess Annex IV or Annex II(b) species (other than any bryophyte) without a licence unless a relevant defence applies.
> 
> ---
> 
> There is a defence available where the animal concerned was taken lawfully from the wild. However, the scope of the defence is different depending on the species concerned.
> 
> Where the animal concerned is a European protected species, or is a Large copper butterfly (_Lycaena dispar_), a subspecies of Fisher’s estuarine moth (_Gortyna borelii lunata_) or a subspecies of the Common lizard (_Lacerta vivipara pannonica_) (three Annex IV species protected by the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981) [_All these species are found in Great Britain_] then keeping, possessing or transporting, other than for the purposes of sale or exchange, is lawful provided that the person accused of the offence can show that the animal concerned was taken lawfully from the wild in the EC before the implementation date of the Habitats Directive in that member State, or that it was taken from outside the EC. [_For many EC countries, this is 10 June 1994. However for the more recent accession countries, the implementation date is taken as the date on which they joined the EC._]


and a useful definition...



> “Lawfully taken from the wild” means
> 
> a) the plant or animal was taken from the wild in the European territory of a member State,
> 
> without contravention of the law of that member State, and
> before 10th June 1994; or, if the State from which the EPS was taken joined the EC after that date, the date it became a member State; or
> b) the animal or plant was taken from the wild outside the EC


However, that does mean that the burden of proof is entirely on the keeper to prove that the animal was taken from the wild lawfully which is extremely difficult as lack of prior regulation means there is very little evidence of the animals past history or origin. 

The only up side in that situation comes from this little quote.



> It should also be noted that the accused need only show the lawful origin of the specimen on the balance of probabilities, rather than to the prosecution’s standard of beyond reasonable doubt.


So you only have to show that a specimen you already own was _probably _taken from the wild lawfully (or bred in captivity). Not that this would much easier in any practical sense.

Like I said, in _theory _there is a loop hole for people already possessing animals that were legally obtained before the legislation came into effect but in all practicality it's an unworkable law.


----------



## Xiorell

Did I PM my email addy? Thought I did. Send pics dude.


----------



## 1949_sam

Ssthisto said:


> How about this one, Nerys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Chumley cooperates, I'll try to get a better photo of him.


Wow i've never ever seen one of them before what is it?

Also Nerys, Rory i may be abel to help, as my partners dad works as a printer and done my old mate 1000 bussiness cards for nothing for his pet shop so i may be abel to get posters/flyers/anything printed up for f*ck all if that helps and i don't mind sending you some and puting them up round here and everywhere i can really?

Just send me the layout of what you's want it to look like at [email protected]


Sam x


----------



## Nerys

cheers hon, 

will talk to you about that sometime when i am not knackered after driving 200 or so miles! 

:beer8:

N


----------



## 1949_sam

Nerys said:


> cheers hon,
> 
> will talk to you about that sometime when i am not knackered after driving 200 or so miles!
> 
> :beer8:
> 
> N


Ok cool, wish i could give you a beer as i'm drinking a smirnoff ice and eating pop corn while hubby is playing bioshock on the xbox 360 sh*ting him self :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto

1949_sam said:


> Wow i've never ever seen one of them before what is it?


Chumley is an _Ophisaurus apodus_ - a Giant European Glass Lizard (Aka Giant Slowworm). He's an adult male, about three and a half feet long now (he's had the end of his tail removed due to an infected bite). 

We've got some better photos of him - including outside in our garden - so we should have some good ones to replace ours with.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*Okay*

Right, 

The photos we have had in we have utilised and they are on the Pro Keepers Lobby website.

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

But apart from this - what do we now do?

Well in addition to showing them as a campaign we have in fact got them sited in the images section, so keepers who support this campaign can save them to their own websites to make a stand:

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

Two things:

1] We are in the process of developing a web page where upon those that support, can download them to print off.

2] We are also in the process of having 12 designs quoted for printing in a post card size with a view to them being posted out. To sit in stores etc.

In order for this campaign to hit the desired spot, we would like those keepers whom are affected by this piece of legislation, to print off their 'favourite image' and send it off to the minister in charge.

Apparently she would not be too impressed with seeing this type of advertising arrive on her desk. Tough luck is all we can say.

You passed it, you pay the consequences.

Those that oppose run this kind of advertising ploy all the time, so if hard ball tactics are good enough for them, well then they are certainly and most assuredly okay for professional keepers.

More news on the campaign soon.

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby

PS: Keep the photos coming in, keep the ideas coming in.
R


----------



## bosshogg

european Pond Turtle


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

Great shot
R


----------



## 1949_sam

Ssthisto said:


> Chumley is an _Ophisaurus apodus_ - a Giant European Glass Lizard (Aka Giant Slowworm). He's an adult male, about three and a half feet long now (he's had the end of his tail removed due to an infected bite).
> 
> We've got some better photos of him - including outside in our garden - so we should have some good ones to replace ours with.


Aww he's a beauty, i found a slowworm when younger but my mum would not let me keep it so i let it go where i found it. I'd love to see the pics of him in the garden :no1:




bosshogg said:


> european Pond Turtle


 
Aww i had one of them when i was younger (well it looked the same) my aunty had one too there so lovely.

Great pic hun


----------



## feorag

ratboy said:


> That last pic is superb  whereabouts in Surrey ?


Actually it wasn't Surrey - I was down in Surrey visiting my granddaughter and my ex-husband took us to the ponds and stream which are in Crawley, which is actually Sussex (west I think). He regularly sees grass snakes there.

Actually, walking along the side of the stream, we came around a corner and my granddaughter said "oh there's a ferret", but my ex saw it too and said it was a mink!!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*Eps*

For a fuller understanding of the species involved in this legislation please see here:

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/nat...n/eu_enlargement/2004/habitats/annexiv_en.pdf

Rory


----------



## This is my Clone

You are welcome to use either of these (although a small credit somewhere would be nice)

Starred Agama's


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*Credit awarded*

Hi, 

These are good shots and yes please, would like to use and as long as you are sure, yes we will credit them to your name.

Thanks

Rory


----------



## This is my Clone

Yeah you are more than welcome to them, royalty free etc.... Just put 
R Percival on them somewhere if you wouldn't mind. Can be tiny :lol2:

I'll have another dig about to see if I have any better shots.


----------



## This is my Clone

Here's some more:


















They aren't my best work, but they are jumpy little things :lol2:

If you want the high res (3mb-12mb file size) versions, I will e-mail them to you.


----------



## Ssthisto

This one's probably a reasonable replacement for at least one of the earlier Shelto images.


----------



## Matti M

*pictures on reptiles, amphibians etc.*

Yes, I have original photos of reptiles and amphibians from Europe. Ready to discuss about using them.


----------



## Meko

you do realise this thread was last replied to over 3 years ago.


----------



## connor 1213

Meko said:


> you do realise this thread was last replied to over 3 years ago.


I just spent why an hour reading it!


----------



## Nikkeh

connor 1213 said:


> I just spent why an hour reading it!


Same...really need to start looking at the dates on threads aha


----------

